# thank you judge Morrison



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

i don't know how many folks were even aware of this horrendous act but thankfully justice, at least to a degree, has been served.

story - Wildlife Biologist Found Guilty of Attempting to Poison Feral Cats - ScienceInsider


Becky Robinson (Alley Cat Allies) article Stop Pitting Species Against Species | Care2 Causes


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Justice!!! Thanks for the article.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Sentenced: Ex-National Zoo employee sentenced in attempted feral cat poisoning - CNN


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Nico Dauphine: A Different Kind of Community Service Vox Felina – Feral/free-roaming cats and trap-neuter-return/TNR: critiquing the opposition


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

is really is a shame that that psycho is getting off with a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I had posted about her earlier. It made me sick. Im so tired of people getting away with hurting animals. This may sound bad but I hope someone takes justice into their own hands since the courts refuse. I have zero tolerance for people who harm animals and children.


----------

